# my first aeropontic grow



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 20, 2011)

i  just have 150w hps in a 3'tall 20''DEEP and 2'long they are 17 days in veg at18/6 .not very big but they are some bag beans a friend had i know it isnt any good but who knows what the mj gods will grow for me.i had some nut burn in the begging but after i read some info here i got it corrected, THANKS TO PEOPLE HERE ,WHAT A GREAT SITE.so here is some picss well mabe one the others are at new posts


----------



## Roddy (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking good!! Don't be surprised if they hermie on you, keep close watch when they get older...bagseed usually means the plant hermied, meaning the seeds will likely produce hermies as well.


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 20, 2011)

thanks i have been reading about hermies and im amazed that a plant can do that but this is an experiment till i buy some beans mabe from this attitude bank.i have seen some really nice stuff here and i want that for myself. my meds run me 800 a month would like to keep that in my wifes cooking classes.hermies.. ***


----------



## Roddy (Mar 20, 2011)

I hear you on the meds, I had similar expenses myself! Just keep watch, don't let any pollen ruin future grows...and have fun!!!


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 20, 2011)

:welcome: Jim! Ya ive already had to get rid of one of my plants because it hermied on me. Mine are bag seed too but three of them are confirmed female  so keep your head up, Im sure you'll get some good ones :aok:


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 20, 2011)

i will watch out for pollen however as soon as im done with these im cleaning it out just to be sure


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 20, 2011)

how big before i get to flower cause now im curious on what i have


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 20, 2011)

jimenezcdt420 said:
			
		

> how big before i get to flower cause now im curious on what i have



What do you mean by "big"?


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 20, 2011)

how many set of leaves or branches or how tall ,like i said before i nevered grown mj before and i thought by using an aeropontic system it should grow twice as fast ,well so i read.i thinking of going 24/0 for the remainder of the veg growth as it sits at 18/6 any sugestions.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 20, 2011)

24/0 is probably the best, but anything between that and 18/6 isnt bad.
my plants were only about a foot tall when I put them into flowering after 5 weeks of veg. they have already grown about 6" in two and half weeks. plants can double or even triple in size during flowering. make sure you have plenty to room!


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 20, 2011)

well i guess i need a bigger grow box and tranfer over or build one this box is only 36" tall minus the light and bucket height mabe 2' of room for 11 plants


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 20, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> :welcome: ....but three of them are confirmed female....:aok:



You are not out of the woods yet.  Plants can hermie at any time.  And it often happens weeks into flowering.  You still need to keep a very vigilant eye out for male parts on your "confirmed" females.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 20, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You are not out of the woods yet.  Plants can hermie at any time.  And it often happens weeks into flowering.  You still need to keep a very vigilant eye out for male parts on your "confirmed" females.


OUCH!!:shocked:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 20, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> OUCH!!:shocked:



Yeah, that is the sad truth.  Male flowers can also develop inside the buds where you cannot even see them and pollinate your crop.  This is the reason that I do not ever use bagseed.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 20, 2011)

:goodposting:


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Rosebud, Ill keep that in mind, and keep checkin.
Did you build your grow box or what? You can buy ones for $100+ but I built mine out of 3/4" plywood and its great. it is 2'x2' and 4' tall. only cost me $30 to make  I have 4 plants in there now, but 3 is probably the best for room. If you are trying to grow 11 plants, you need a room or a big closet


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 22, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Thanks Rosebud, Ill keep that in mind, and keep checkin.
> Did you build your grow box or what? You can buy ones for $100+ but I built mine out of 3/4" plywood and its great. it is 2'x2' and 4' tall. only cost me $30 to make  I have 4 plants in there now, but 3 is probably the best for room. If you are trying to grow 11 plants, you need a room or a big closet


Is Rosebud here? I think you mean THG maybe?:joint: Are you in the right place Mose?


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 22, 2011)

Haha!  Stoner.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 22, 2011)

haha wow I totally ment to say HempGoddess. My bad sorry to everyone


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 22, 2011)

day 20 and they are looking good i hope waiting for my 600 light kit to give my babies a boost like i have been hearing light light light is key to lush growth havent started the flora grow nuts only because of bag seeds and hate to waste on hermies if they are so here we go


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 22, 2011)

here we go


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 22, 2011)

jimenezcdt420 said:
			
		

> i  just have 150w hps in a 3'tall 20''DEEP and 2'long they are 17 days in veg at18/6 .not very big but they are some bag beans a friend had i know it isnt any good but who knows what the mj gods will grow for me.i had some nut burn in the begging but after i read some info here i got it corrected, THANKS TO PEOPLE HERE ,WHAT A GREAT SITE.so here is some picss well mabe one the others are at new posts



Im looking in to making an aeropontic sys just looking for ideas how did u make yours


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 22, 2011)

i didnt i bought mine on line for 650.00 included 150w hps,and the box was pre wired with the fan ozone generator tub with all tubing in place air stone and fogger water pump timer nuts hydrorocks smoke alarm syphone hose multi electric adapter some other stuff all i had to do is buy a ph meter and ppm meter and grow but now i want to transfer all this stuff to a taller cabinet .to me it seems a bit small only room for 2ft plants


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 22, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> haha wow I totally ment to say HempGoddess. My bad sorry to everyone


Happens to the best of us :rofl:...


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 22, 2011)

jimenezcdt420 said:
			
		

> i didnt i bought mine on line for 650.00 included 150w hps,and the box was pre wired with the fan ozone generator tub with all tubing in place air stone and fogger water pump timer nuts hydrorocks smoke alarm syphone hose multi electric adapter some other stuff all i had to do is buy a ph meter and ppm meter and grow but now i want to transfer all this stuff to a taller cabinet .to me it seems a bit small only room for 2ft plants


That kind of sux! All that cool stuff and only room for two? Sorry dude! I'd be moving it too for sure!


----------



## faderharley (Mar 23, 2011)

jimenezcdt420 said:
			
		

> day 20 and they are looking good i hope waiting for my 600 light kit to give my babies a boost like i have been hearing light light light is key to lush growth havent started the flora grow nuts only because of bag seeds and hate to waste on hermies if they are so here we go


 
Hey jimenezcdt420, looking at your journal, looking good.....I started my 1st grow over a year using aero-hydro like yourself. Been using that grow set-up every since...I also use CFLs, currently in my 3rd run....take care, good lookin grow btw


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 24, 2011)

today i bought a new cabinet and a bigger tote for my babies almost completed just hang the doors and install the my 600w light and fans and ready to transfer  i will keep the old cabinet with the 150 hps for clones i will try first time i think 6 plants would fit ,what do yo all think it will work. any suggestions would be nice thanks


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 25, 2011)

I like the upgrade :aok: im sure your babies will love you for it


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 27, 2011)

well almost done with canbinet just needs white paint inside but needed to put plants in right away other cabinet was crowded they went from 150hps to 600 mh as of tonite till 1am then 7am wake up its like the sun but no light leaks just hope i have enough ventalation


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 27, 2011)

how do i up date my journal so it shows #3 on the journal list i posted but just shows that i posted a replied rather then an up date


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 27, 2011)

jimenezcdt420 said:
			
		

> well almost done with canbinet just needs white paint inside but needed to put plants in right away other cabinet was crowded they went from 150hps to 600 mh as of tonite till 1am then 7am wake up its like the sun but no light leaks just hope i have enough ventalation


Why not just throw up some Mylar and be done with it broman?


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 27, 2011)

personally I think flat white paint is easier and cheaper to do than mylar, but each to his own


----------



## Roddy (Mar 27, 2011)

Painting is good, but leaves the fumes which need to air out before placing the gals in IMHO...if time is a problem, mylar is a good choice! Either will work, just be careful with the fumes! I am of course assuming the fumes are bad for the gals....


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 27, 2011)

hey Roddy, thats a good point, I hadnt thought much about the fumes. Im sure the fumes cant be GOOD for the plants lol, so Id try and avoid contact if possible, which means like you said, you should give it time to dry/air out :aok: thanks mate


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 27, 2011)

Virtually all paint now has low fumes.  I wouldn't worry about putting my plants in as soon as the paint was DRY (really dry).  Mylar just sucks.

Do you actually have any ventilation IN your cabinet--the cool tube is pulling air from outside the cabinet and exhausting it outside.  Where are your plants getting fresh air from?


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 27, 2011)

i have fresh air coming in from a vent with a 80cfm bathroom fan but i still need a goog exhaust to suck out any heat .im montering the temp today will be the first full cycle of light


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 27, 2011)

so far plant doing good under 600w but temp 80 added another fan but just may need a strong exhaust and i dont have one yet


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 27, 2011)

80 isnt too bad need to lower it only by a little man,  lookin good for sure!


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 28, 2011)

well some of the leaves turning brown at the tips on some of the plants i asked for some help on the sick plant thread here just finished the cabinet i used white copy paper to cover the walls for the time being until i finish this grow then i will paint it here is some pics to show how cheap i am


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 29, 2011)

well just got my beans from attitude buddha fem and they sent me free 2 beans  dinafem blue hash and dina fem diesel .but they didnt send them as stealth i thought theyy would oh well i shouldnt b#@$# i got them and a cup . just waiting for the test grow finish and then the really good stuff.getting the kinks out first since im a newbi grower and keep a better journal on that grow


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 29, 2011)

Is aeropontic a new style of growing
Lol
T4


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 29, 2011)

if u ask me dwc is alot better my system is an aeropontic/hydro hybrid as i learned from here


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Apr 3, 2011)

ok now 4 weeks in veg but slow growing and having some problems with deficiency like zinc or mg for what i see in charts would like to put them in flower mode just to be done with this grow the stems are really thick for a short  plant i plan on just doing a dwc on my attitude seeds. i was hoping they would get a little taller mabe when they go into flowering they might get bigger but for now here is what they look like.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 3, 2011)

The plants can grow 2 to 3 times their height now when you flip into flower. Also, since it was bag seed, you have no idea how long you'll have to flower for.  The one I've got going now appears to be a 60 day or less flower period. 8 weeks isn't that long. But what if yours is a 17 week flower?  And it could very well be since you don't know the genetic makeup of the plant. Are you prepared to wait 4 months or more to flower those out with your setup?

I found something really good in bag seed. But I also knew that if I got to 90 days on this bag seed I probably wouldn't have kept it because I lack space, and couldn't have one plant occupy my tent for another 2 or 3 months. Just some food for thought.


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Apr 4, 2011)

yeah i was afraid of that i willgive them 8 weeks to flower and thats it ,i want to start my fem seeda i got from attitude as this grow was a tester for all my mistakes that i have been learning here on this fourm as this was a very expencive learning curve for me


----------

